# المسامحة



## kalimooo (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*المسامحة*​​
            أن تسامح الآخر بوجوده، الا ترفض خصائصه وما يختلف فيه عنك هو الإقرار بأن الله سمح له ان يكون كما هو كائن اي قد يكون اسوأ مما تتمناه له ان يكون. ولكن الدنيا هي هكذا وفيها الناس كما خرجوا من بطون أمهاتهم وكما نموا في مجتمعهم وحسب خبراتهم العديدة.

ان يكون كما هو يجعلك تتوقع ان يتصرف كما عرف ان يتصرف وقد لا يروقك هذا. وانت لا تكتفي بقبوله على الرغم عنك، ولكنك ترتضيه على رجاء إصلاحه فالبشرية لوحة كل لون فيها مختلف عن الآخر وارتضانا الله جميعا مختلفين إذ نحن احرار وليس من قالب يتقولب البشر فيه. فاذا قبلت الآخر تكون قد قبلت ارادة الله في عبيده، وارادته التي لا نسبر غورها هي التنوع.

            الشيء الذي ينتج عن القبول ان تتعاون مع الآخر اذا كان قريبا منك، اعني اذا كان في بيئتك او اضطرتك مهنتك على التعاون. طبعا لا بد لك ان تعرف ان كان مستقيما او سارقا، صادقا ام كذوبا. لك حق في          الا تتعامل واياه في مهنتك. المعاملة في دنيا العمل لا تضطرك على عشقه، وانت تبقى في الاستقامة والصدق.

المسامحة تقضي بالا تقتل الآخر لأن المسيح حاضر في كل من تعامله ولأن الذي اعطى الانسان الحياة هو وحده الذي له حق استردادها. معنى ذلك انك لا تغضب ابدا فالغضب مصدر الشتيمة والضرب فالقتل. ومعنى ذلك الا تحقد وان تبقى رفيقا بهذا الذي تعامله لأن الرفق جانب من جوانب المحبة القادرة على كل شيء.

            من مظاهر المسامحة ان تتقبل في الرضاء الذي ليس على دينك ولا من كنيستك، فالناس هم حيث هم دينيا منذ ولادتهم وعليك ان ترحمهم والا تهزأ بمواقفهم الدينية واذا جادلت ففي احترام كامل. لا توافق باللسان على مواقف لا تقبلها كنيستك، ولا تتملق ولا سيما انك قد لا تكون من العارفين بما هم عليه من معتقدات.

وشرقنا مجتمع متعدد. فأنت تواجه ولا تتحدى. وتفرح في اعيادهم وللفكر الصالح الذي هم عليه، وتتحفظ حيث ينبغي ان تتحفظ. ولا تجادل كثيرا، وان جادلت فبالحسنى اذ علينا ان نرعى المودات وان نقيم معهم وحدة انسانية بعد ان تعذرت الوحدة الدينية او المذهبية بيننا.

            انت لا تثأر من احد ولا تتعاطى النكاية او الكيد، وقدِّم خدمة حيث استطعت لأن الخدمة تليّن القلوب. واذا مرض من قررت ان تقربه منك فأن تعوده يقرّبه منك ان لم يكن من الشرسين. وربما زالت عداوته لك ان رسب فيه شيء من العداوة. احرق سيئاته بمحبة واضحة، فاعلة. اذكر قول المعلم: "من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحوّل له الآخر" اي بدد عداء نفسه بلطف غير محدود. حافظ على مكانته وصيته وامدحه في غيابه اذا رأيته صالحا اذ يتشجع بهذا فترقى أخلاقه. ولو افترضنا انه بقي شريرا فاذكر قول السيد: "احبوا اعداءكم، باركوا لاعينكم" لأن المبتغى ان نكون بالمحبة على هذه الأرض بدءا لملكوت الله.

            السماحة من قبلك تصير تسامحا متبادلا بينك وبينه ويكون الله الجسر بينكما. هذا يكون انتصارك على نفسك ودعوة اليه ليدخل في نطاق المسيح.


----------



## Desert Rose (17 ديسمبر 2010)

woooooooooooooooooooow
*حلوة جدا جدا كليمو 

I really enjoyed reading it 

ربنا يباركك
*


----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (18 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا جدا
شكراااا أخى كليمو
كل سنه أنتم طيبين


----------



## happy angel (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*التسامح هو جوهر المسيحية  فالتسامح  هو تواضع وقوة وليس ضعفا . 
ميرسى كليمووو موضوع جميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 ديسمبر 2010)

> السماحة  من قبلك تصير تسامحا متبادلا بينك وبينه ويكون الله الجسر بينكما. هذا  يكون انتصارك على نفسك ودعوة اليه ليدخل في نطاق المسيح.


*راااااااااااااائع أستاذى 
التسامح من أجمل الدروس اللى إتعلمناها من فادينا يسوع..

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## kalimooo (10 يناير 2011)

Nancy2

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (10 يناير 2011)

كلدانية

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (10 يناير 2011)

النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (10 يناير 2011)

هابي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## fullaty (10 يناير 2011)

السماحة من قبلك تصير تسامحا متبادلا بينك وبينه ويكون الله الجسر بينكما. هذا يكون انتصارك على نفسك ودعوة اليه ليدخل في نطاق المسيح.


*حلوه جدا 
والموضوع كله جميل ربنا يباركك*


----------



## وسام شاه (10 يناير 2011)

من اجمل المواضيع التي قراتها ربما في حياتي كلها!
احييك و احيي كلماتك!
لو قراها كل الناس و فهموها لاختفت العداوة من على وجه الارض!
لكن لسوء الحظ معظم الناس لاتقرا و معظم من يقرا لا يفهم و معظم من يفهم لا يجد الشجاعة ان يكون مختلفا عن الآخرين!


----------



## kalimooo (12 يناير 2011)

abotarbo

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (13 يناير 2011)

fullaty قال:


> السماحة من قبلك تصير تسامحا متبادلا بينك وبينه ويكون الله الجسر بينكما. هذا يكون انتصارك على نفسك ودعوة اليه ليدخل في نطاق المسيح.
> 
> 
> *حلوه جدا
> والموضوع كله جميل ربنا يباركك*



نورت الموضوع فلاتي

جزيل الشكر

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (14 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> من اجمل المواضيع التي قراتها ربما في حياتي كلها!
> احييك و احيي كلماتك!
> لو قراها كل الناس و فهموها لاختفت العداوة من على وجه الارض!
> لكن لسوء الحظ معظم الناس لاتقرا و معظم من يقرا لا يفهم و معظم من يفهم لا يجد الشجاعة ان يكون مختلفا عن الآخرين!



كلام علمنا اياه الرب يسوع

وليس بجديد

انت تعتب على اللذين يحاورونك بقوة

اعلم

انما ليست تعاليم الرب 

تعاليمه ان نلقي البشارة ونمشي

ونتأكد من انها وصلت والمتلقي حر 

شكرا لمرورك وكلامك الجميل

الرب يبارك فيك..


----------



## just member (14 يناير 2011)

جميل خالص يا كليمو
شكرا الك اخي الحبيب الطيب


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2011)

just member

جزيل الشكر الك يا جوجو

مشكور الرب يباركك


----------



## فتون (15 يناير 2011)

المسامحة مافي صايرة من نوع آخر بقلك مسامحك وبعدين بيكون في داخله ما زال تراكمات معينة 
المسامحة كلام  مو عمل الايام 
للأسف بين الكل 
بتمنى يسود جووو المسامحة الحقيقية في العالم لكان انتفت الحروب والانتقامات والكراهية والعداوة
طبعا اللي بيعرف الرب معرفة حقيقية ومتصالح معه ساعته بيختبر المسامحة الحقيقية للعدووو
ميرسي كليمووو أثرت الوجع في الأيام الأخيرة 
مميز عزيزي


----------



## مختارة (16 يناير 2011)

السماحة من قبلك تصير تسامحا متبادلا بينك وبينه ويكون الله الجسر بينكما. هذا يكون انتصارك على نفسك ودعوة اليه ليدخل في نطاق المسيح.
_كلامك جميل جدا ياكليمووو فعلا سماحه المسيحيين بتخجل الكتير من الناس .ربنا يبارك حياتك_


----------



## kalimooo (17 يناير 2011)

فتون قال:


> المسامحة مافي صايرة من نوع آخر بقلك مسامحك وبعدين بيكون في داخله ما زال تراكمات معينة
> المسامحة كلام  مو عمل الايام
> للأسف بين الكل
> بتمنى يسود جووو المسامحة الحقيقية في العالم لكان انتفت الحروب والانتقامات والكراهية والعداوة
> ...




صحيح يا فتون 

كلماتك رائعة

ورك جميللل جزيل الشكر

ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2011)

موضوع جميل يا كليمو 

شكرا على الموضوع​
ربنا يعوضك​​​​


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2011)

مختارة قال:


> السماحة من قبلك تصير تسامحا متبادلا بينك وبينه ويكون الله الجسر بينكما. هذا يكون انتصارك على نفسك ودعوة اليه ليدخل في نطاق المسيح.
> _كلامك جميل جدا ياكليمووو فعلا سماحه المسيحيين بتخجل الكتير من الناس .ربنا يبارك حياتك_




الله يخليكِ يا مختارة

مشكووووورة كتير

الرب يبارك فيكِ


----------

